# I need some advice .



## Kokozontai (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello everybody . My plant is now (aprox.) week 6 . 
Like 10 days ago bottom leaves started to manifest something weird . They get a weird looking yellow color and the tips are getting dark . 
The strain of my plant is unknown to me but i know its a predominately sativa (Its 2 meters tall now) . It was grown outside in a pot . WHen warm weather started to change into cold , ive moved it inside my room , established enough lights and a fan so she can continue developing those buds . The problem is this morning when ive started the lights , the light bulbs overloaded some circuits and they melted so i cant really continue with my indoor enviornment ive established . THe main question is : Do the buds look ok ? 
2nd question : is the problem with the bottom leaves natural or should be a reason of serious concern .

Having a long flowering strain is really hard to bear , especially if you dont   have the space for it and if the natural enviornment changes into something that cant provide all a flowering plant needs. Ive tried some of the buds . They are potent enough to get me high as long as i use an entire bud for a joint . 

View attachment Fotografie1700.jpg


View attachment Fotografie1701.jpg


View attachment Fotografie1702.jpg


View attachment Fotografie1703.jpg


View attachment Fotografie1704.jpg


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 10, 2014)

better pics 

View attachment 111.jpg


View attachment 222.jpg


View attachment 333.jpg


View attachment 4444.jpg


View attachment 5555.jpg


View attachment 6666.jpg


View attachment 7777.jpg


View attachment 88888.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe a phosphorus def and you also might have spider mites.  That is my guess, do you have a microscope to check.


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay, stop taking test buds because this plant needs more flowering time for sure.  Is the plant 6 weeks into flower? Is it from seed or a clone?
Second, can you post a pic of the whole plant and not just close ups?  It is quite common and I would dare say the norm for the lower leaves to get beat the hell up and look quite crappy. Most of us remove the bottom 1/4 of the plant before the flip to flower anyway. 
If you can't provide enough lumens indoors to finish this plant your only other option would be to let her finish outdoors.  I personally don't like the idea of bringing any outdoor plants inside because they also bring bugs and other problems with them.  

Oh and you are correct, she is very Sativa leaning which means a longer flowering time most of the time.  jmo


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 10, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Second, can you post a pic of the whole plant and not just close ups?



Sorry for the crappy quality of the pic . 

View attachment 5626352 fgfgs.jpg


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2014)

My oh my she is a long legged lady.  She don't look half bad for being so big.  Not sure how you will be able to get her the light she needs indoors.  Finishing her outside might be your only option. I don't see CFL's getting it done. Would need some HPS lights and a place to get her 12 hours of uninterrupted dark.


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 10, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> My oh my she is a long legged lady.  She don't look half bad for being so big.  Not sure how you will be able to get her the light she needs indoors.  Finishing her outside might be your only option. I don't see CFL's getting it done. Would need some HPS lights and a place to get her 12 hours of uninterrupted dark.



Thats why i hate the fact that ive planted a seed without knowing anything about it . It all started like a big "lets see how it goes" .If i knew that that particular seed needs that much time to finish up her flowering period i wouldnt have planted it in the 1st place. Now its too late to change anything . I just feel i need to dance till the music stops. She had a sunny summer . The reason for moving her inside is that it got a little cold here . No.2 is paranoia . I dont feel comfortable when i have a christmas tree in my backyard (and btw , i live downtown not in some unihabited forest) .


----------



## Locked (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't blame you for being paranoid and safety should always come first.  You can always look at this as a great learning experience and take away from it the fact that you did a pretty good job with her.  Then make a plan for your next run. Get yourself some known genetics so you know what you are growing, gather your lights and other needed equipment if you are going to do this indoors. Oh and read as much as you can and ask whatever questions you have. We are here to help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm with Hamster, she really looks like she has a long way to go yet--maybe 4 weeks or so.  Can you find another place to put her that has an electrical circuit that will handle the extra load?  

One of the reasons that I encourage people to buy from a reputable seed bank is so that you know what you are getting.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 11, 2014)

I just took a second look at that plant and it appears to me to possibly be toxic buildup. What kind of nutes have you been using and how often. Have you ever flushed the soil to clear out build up?


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 12, 2014)

I have an update . I guess shes getting worse . In two days , since i ve moved her back in in my yard , trichomes are becoming dried . If you scroll up youll notice how white the buds were a few days ago . Now , most of them are getting amber . Im not sure thats ok . The picture below was taken a few minutes ago . 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 12, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> I just took a second look at that plant and it appears to me to possibly be toxic buildup. What kind of nutes have you been using and how often. Have you ever flushed the soil to clear out build up?


 
Last time i gave her a flush was yestarday  . And before that it was like 10 days ago . The nute im giving her now is a 4-6-8  and im feeding her like once every 1.5/2 weeks .


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 12, 2014)

Your white pistol hairs are supposed to turn darker as it matures.


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 12, 2014)

goats_head_soup said:


> Your white pistol hairs are supposed to turn darker as it matures.



Yes im aware of it . But is it natural to turn that fast in 2 days ?


----------



## zem (Oct 12, 2014)

Kokozontai said:


> Yes im aware of it . But is it natural to turn that fast in 2 days ?



I am worried that they were somehow pollinated by a male or hermie, check it out


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 12, 2014)

zem said:


> I am worried that they were somehow pollinated by a male or hermie, check it out




Hmmm might be .. Found a seed yesterday in one of my buds . The thing is this is the only cannabis plant that I have . :vapleaf:


----------



## zem (Oct 12, 2014)

Kokozontai said:


> Hmmm might be .. Found a seed yesterday in one of my buds . The thing is this is the only cannabis plant that I have . :vapleaf:



:shocked: Hermie Alert!


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 12, 2014)

zem said:


> :shocked: Hermie Alert!




Oh my ! As much as I know , the bad thing about a  herm cannabis plant is that the energy and resources are spent for creating the seed and all that efort is wasted on that instead of going to the thc production . Does it mean that there will be no increase in bud potency from now on ? Pardon my ignorance .


----------



## zem (Oct 12, 2014)

Kokozontai said:


> Oh my ! As much as I know , the bad thing about a  herm cannabis plant is that the energy and resources are spent for creating the seed and all that efort is wasted on that instead of going to the thc production . Does it mean that there will be no increase in bud potency from now on ? Pardon my ignorance .



no it does not affect the entire plant if you got a few seeds on a few buds. however, inspect your plant closely and locate the hermies if there are any and remove them, minimize the loss until harvest. is it possible that they were pollinated from a neighbor's grow? or an old male leftovers? inspect your plant to know what's going on good luck


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 12, 2014)

It may or may not be an issue. If you actually ffound a seed in the growing bud then either there is a male somewhere around a half mile away that put some pollin on the wind, or you have a couple "nanners" popping out. The nanner is a male part that is caused by the "herm" trait coming out in the plant. It may not be real bad. You may only have a couple/few nanners which could give you a few seeds but not many as the nanners don't pollinate a lot unless there are a lot of them. If you look over your buds and there are many nanners present, you will see little yellow things that look like a tiny banana sticking out in the buds. If you only have a select few then you may not be able to find them, but they will only pollinate the calyxes closest to them.


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 12, 2014)

zem said:


> no it does not affect the entire plant if you got a few seeds on a few buds. however, inspect your plant closely and locate the hermies if there are any and remove them, minimize the loss until harvest. is it possible that they were pollinated from a neighbor's grow? or an old male leftovers? inspect your plant to know what's going on good luck




Thank you !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2014)

goats_head_soup said:


> Your white pistol hairs are supposed to turn darker as it matures.



 Actually, that is not true.  There are some strains that never really develop red or brown hairs--some of the white strains are like that.  My Satori also never really gets red or brown hairs.  The color of the hairs really is not a good indicator of anything.  There is a myriad of things that can affect the color of the hairs and like I mentioned, some strains do not even get them if they are healthy.

 Kokozontia--I am still somewhat confused--did this plant just start flowering 6 weeks ago? 

 Also, I am pretty sure if you have been using CFLs that she has not had enough light, especially given her size.  She should also be in a special plac e just for here that you can control the temps, RH, and lighting.  I understand that the circuit that you used could not take the load from the lights you had plugged in, but you should either be able to turn some things off that are on that circuit, spread the load around to different circuits or find another circuit completely.  Your plant really has a long way to go.  Even with an indica strain, 6 weeks is not enough--most go 7-9 weeks.  Are you making sure that the plant has 12 hours of total darkness--I mean 100% dark with absolutely no light leaks.  This includes any light that comes through the bottom of doors.  Even indicator lights on things can be a problem.

 Found a seed--that is another reason that we do not recommend using bagseed.  The seed you grew from most likely was the result of the plant selfing.  When this happens, the resulting seeds generally do this also.  They develop male flowers and self pollinate.  These are hermaphrodite plants and are not desirable since we do not want seeds in our bud.  Throw away all the resulting seeds from this plant.

 No, it does not mean that there will be no increase in bud potency, but both yield and quality suffer when you have a seeded plant.  However, your problem now is that, because the plants has 4-6 weeks more to go, the trichomes are immature and have little THC in them.  THAT is the reason that we do not take plants early.  If the kick was there, but not the quantity that we wanted it wouldn't be a huge thing.  But the fact of the matter is that immature trichs will not get you very high and the high will not last long. 

 I believe that you have multiple issues going on here.  It could be nute related, it could be pH related.  You have switched things up so much that it really is hard to tell--inside then outside, under lights and then not under lights, flushed, given food, flushed, given food, etc, etc.


----------



## Kokozontai (Oct 12, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Actually, that is not true.  There are some strains that never really develop red or brown hairs--some of the white strains are like that.  My Satori also never really gets red or brown hairs.  The color of the hairs really is not a good indicator of anything.  There is a myriad of things that can affect the color of the hairs and like I mentioned, some strains do not even get them if they are healthy.
> 
> Kokozontia--I am still somewhat confused--did this plant just start flowering 6 weeks ago?
> 
> ...




Yes , it started flowering 6 or 7 weeks ago . Its hard for me to tell exactly when it actualy started because , like I've stated before this is my 1st eperience and I couldn't really say "wow .. Day 1" . But I believe my aproximations are accurate and the plant is around week 6 or 7 of buding . 

I believe there are multiple factors that had contributed . 1 of them , and the most important might be the outdoor temperature. Where I live it gets really cold when night comes ( around 14 degrees celsius) . I guess this might shock the plant . 

Indeed THG , I did realise the importance of the seed's genetics but unfortunately it was too late to change anything . Also , the plant  gets a few seconds of light, from time to time ,  because it stays in the kitchen during the night  (lol the only available room left for it - where its possible to get the least amount of light during darkness). So yeah ... Munchies are bad  . 

Anyway .. Thank you all for your time . I just hope it ends in the best manner , given the circumstances.


----------



## goats_head_soup (Oct 12, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Actually, that is not true.  There are some strains that never really develop red or brown hairs--some of the white strains are like that.  My Satori also never really gets red or brown hairs.  The color of the hairs really is not a good indicator of anything.  There is a myriad of things that can affect the color of the hairs



I agree its not a reliable indicator if its ready to harvest. Need a magnifier for that. I know some strains do not turn but he said his were turning amber a i just said there supposed to. If he had asked why wont they turn amber then i would reply that some strains dont turn. But thank you for correcting how my statement may have been misunderstood. I should have said . They often turn amber as one of many indicators that they are starting to mature


----------

